

The difference between talkers and doers - bjhess
http://www.getrichslowly.org/blog/2010/08/30/action-not-words-the-difference-between-talkers-and-doers/

======
nitrogen
_Whenever the urge to game strikes, I’m going to ask myself the following
questions:

    
    
        * Have I exercised today?
        * Are the house and yard tidy?
        * Have I run all of my errands?
        * Have I written and/or edited at least two articles for Get Rich Slowly?
        * Does my inbox have fewer than 20 messages?

_

What we need now is a mod for Steam that asks the right questions before
starting any games. It could be partially automated, synchronizing with your
e-mail inbox and task calendar.

~~~
nitrogen
I've thought about this a bit more, and I think it would be possible to make
this a web service. You become friends with a bot, which then checks your
online status and your Gmail inbox, and texts you or messages you in-game
telling you that you have e-mail. Please let me know if anybody actually
implements this or wants a hand doing so.

------
j_baker
"By doing instead of talking, things started to happen."

I _really_ hate platitudes. Especially if they're truisms. It's a bit like
saying "By walking instead of standing still, I started to move forward."

~~~
parallax7d
People often fall into the self deceptive habit that thinking about doing
something is doing something. Such truisms merit being in a self help article.

Do you really hate platitudes? Haters gonna hate.

------
Revisor
I'd argue that writing a blog is not exactly a _doing_. Much less blogging
about getting rich.

~~~
acon
I'd say it depends on what your goals are. If you want to build a following
for your blog then it is definitely doing, but if your goal is to lose weight
or renovate your home, then it is talking.

~~~
joe_the_user
Would he be known as a "doer" if he were known to have renovated his house and
lost weight?

~~~
weaksauce
He means writing about renovating his home and writing about losing weight not
the actual losing of the weight. So if he did do that and wrote about that
then I would say yes he is a doer.

------
vitolds
I checked out his getrichslowly.org stats on alexa -- seems his site is
getting 150-200k uniques per day. Is that considered high enough for a blog to
generate decent income?

~~~
rumpelstiltskin
4.5M to 6M uniques sounds extremely high for a personal finance site.

P.S. According to compete.com, his site gets 300K uniques per _month_ \-
<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/getrichslowly.org/>

~~~
JeremyChase
I tend to think that trends.google.com has the best approximation of traffic:

[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=getrichslowly.org&sa...](http://trends.google.com/websites?q=getrichslowly.org&sa=N)

In any case, yes, this blog has a decent sized audience, and would generate a
fair amount of income.

~~~
Tichy
How do you read the actual traffic numbers from that chart?

------
pmichaud
This is a critically important message. I tell people this all the time when
they ask "how I do it" -- well, the answer is that I just do it. While they
are watching TV and faffing around, I'm trying things and building things. You
do it by just fucking doing it already.

------
epynonymous
this strikes at something i've been thinking about for a long time, a good
manager learns to leverage his people to get things done, he/she is paid to
drive people to get things done. there's an age old adage that says you should
not give people fish, but teach people to fish (i am paraphrasing).

and what i've found in my transition from individual contributor to manager is
that what made me good as an individual contributor has not helped for
management. now i spend my time doing less and directing more, it's taken
significant effort for this transformation because i've always relied on
myself. but in a sense, this is still doing because i'm still getting
significant things accomplished, but channeling my energy elsewhere.

one other side comment is that it almost seems to me that people that are
naturally lazy seem to make good managers, their natural tendency to not want
to do stuff drives them to push things on others (not exactly the only
management style).

what are your thoughts? i probably should post something else rather than ruin
this post.

------
sliverstorm
You can be both really. I'm not much of a talker, but I HAVE been talking
about getting my truck registered again for the past year. My excuse: it's a
lot of money, and I don't use it :)

